

Mobile Internet Explorer's New User Agent - Garbage
http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2014/08/mobile-internet-explorers-new-user-agent.html

======
dublinben
This article doesn't add anything that the original MS blog didn't already
cover.

------
jpswade
tl;dr: Nobody should be using browser detection anymore. That's why feature
detection libraries such as Modernizr exist.

~~~
ucho
Yeah, except I can't check for bugs presence with Modernizr. SVG
implementation is broken in Firefox, how am I supposed to detect it in
wonderful world of HTML5 and user agents containing name of every browser in
existence?

------
jakub_g
Huh, interesting. I just checked on my phone. I have a recently-updated Lumia
520, but one bought from a telco instead of directly from Nokia.

My useragent starts the same as the one in the screenshot, but in the end, it
has "like Gecko" instead of "like iPhone OS 7_0_3 ...", and, as if it was
important, I have my telco name in the useragent (!) - the result is, gmail
renders for me like in the latter screenshot.

Seems it's the last time I bought a phone from a telco company.

~~~
sirn
Are you sure you're running Windows Phone 8.1 _Update 1_ (that was released
yesterday)? My 930 is still running 8.1 without update 1 and it still ends
with "like Gecko." My friend's 920 with update 1, on the other hand, is now
using the same user agent as in the blog post.

For a reference (settings → about), the version on the second line is the one
with the new UA:

    
    
        Windows Phone 8.1 (OS version 8.10.12397.895)
        Windows Phone 8.1 Update (OS version 8.10.14147.180)

~~~
jakub_g
Ah I misunderstood. I've just had WP 8.1 installed like a week ago (vendor
version hence the delay probably), I'd have to wait next couple of weeeks for
the update. Thanks for the info.

~~~
dstorey
Windows Phone 8.1 Update is final yet. It is in developer preview. You can get
the preview right now by registering as a developer and downloading the
Windows Phone for Developers preview app. See [https://dev.windows.com/en-
us/develop/phone-updates](https://dev.windows.com/en-us/develop/phone-updates)

Warning: you may void your warranty.

